

Dbinbox – An inbox for your Dropbox - gklein
http://dbinbox.com/

======
hayksaakian
Almost like an actual drop box

------
yefim
How is this any different than emailing a file to yourself? And what prevents
anyone from uploading large, malicious, or spammy files to your dropbox?

~~~
vidyesh
The github page tells you the reason why this was made.

[https://github.com/christiangenco/dbinbox](https://github.com/christiangenco/dbinbox)

To save your click, this tool was made to answer this.

[https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=3525](https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=3525)

~~~
christiangenco
Precisely. When I'm on someone else's computer and need to send a file to
myself, it's much easier/faster to use this than figure out what email client
they're using, ask permission to use their email, etc. Also, with 2-factor
authentication in Gmail, it's too much work to log into my own email.

When I need people to send me files, I just point them to my dbinbox URL and I
see the file pop up in my dropbox as soon as they send it.

------
jmuguy
I use airdropper.com for this as it allows me to create one-time upload links.
Its pretty odd that Dropbox doesn't offer better functionality here. My use
case is being on our clients' systems and servers and in particular I don't
want to enter any sort of personal credentials; email, dropbox or otherwise on
their system.

~~~
christiangenco
Ahh yeah, but airdropper costs $9/month for their basic plan.

------
LeoHexspoor
I really like the idea but I also have some concerns about people uploading
random files to your dropbox. The idea with the password/access token is a
good first step but I was surprised to see the password in plaintext in the
url after you login...

Besides that it looks someone claimed your signin page as a username.

~~~
ErikHuisman
Do you mean the access_token en udid? This is how oauth works. It would be
nice though if he did an extra redirect after successful connect.

~~~
LeoHexspoor
No I mean if you secure your dbinbox via the settings with a password. If you
then login to that dbinbox you get the following url:

[http://dbinbox.com/xxx?password=myplaintextpassword](http://dbinbox.com/xxx?password=myplaintextpassword)

~~~
christiangenco
Ahh yeah. The idea behind that was that you could just enter the URL with the
password and skip a screen.

If you'd like to implement a better password authentication system, I'd be
happy to accept your pull request.

------
mrcasual
[http://dropitto.me/](http://dropitto.me/)

------
bjonathan
Great idea, I was previously using Filestork but they closed a year ago (
[https://twitter.com/filestork](https://twitter.com/filestork) )

~~~
christiangenco
Oh hey! I hadn't heard of filestork. Why did they shut down?

------
simonhamp
Finally! :D Thank you so much for open sourcing this too

~~~
christiangenco
My pleasure :D

Pull requests welcome!

Also if you can think of a revenue stream that isn't bitcoin donations, I'd
like to figure out a way to at least cover the monthly server/bandwidth costs.

------
mathnode
everyday...it's getting closer to a VPS!

